#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Intercostalneuralgie? Durch Erkältung/Sport? >

## Ninji

Hallo! Ich bin neu hier und hoffe ich habe alles richtig gemacht mit dem Eintrag  :Peinlichkeit:  
Seit einer Woche habe ich zwischen der Wirbelsäule und der Schulterblätter links unten ein "stechen" bzw. durchgehende Schmerzen bei gewissen Bewegungen. Vor allem spüre ich es, wenn ich tief einatme oder sitze. Im Stehen sind die Schmerzen wie weg und tauchen vor allem bei ruckartigen Bewegungen auf (bei diesen hab ich das Gefühl, als würde ein Messer einstechen).  
Ich habe den Verdacht auf Intercostalneurolgie, der Artz hat mir eine Thermo salbe und Wärme verschrieben, was ich seit 5 Tagen mache aber es noch immer nicht besser ist. Er meinte das sind Nachwirkungen von der Erkältung. 
Aber seit 1 Woche? 
Ich habe nach der Erkältung (ich war anscheinend nicht 100%ig gesund) wieder mein derzeitiges Hobby Poledance ausgübt, und am nächsten Tag waren aufeinmal die Schmerzen da. Es wurden im speziellen die Muskel belastet, die ich eher nie belastet habe- und in Kombi mit der Erkältung klingt es für mich nach Intercostalneurlogie.  
Nun ist die Frage ob ich nochmals zum Arzt muss (eine Salbe brauche ich nicht nochmal) oder gleich zum Orthopäden, physiotherapie gehen soll? Oder brauch ich da eine Überweisung vom praktischen Arzt!? 
Hat jemand schon mal ähnliche Syptome gehabt? Komisch ist, dass die Schmerzen beim Sport am nächsten Tag nicht schlimmer sind- da ist die Frage soll ich weiterhin Sport machen!? (ohne ist schon ziemlich hart für mich) 
Danke für eure Meinungen  :Smiley:

----------


## josie

Hallo Ninij!
Für mich hört sich das eher nach einer Wirbelblockade an und dein HA scheint da der gleichen Meinung zu sein, deshalb die Wärmesalbe, damit sich die Muskulatur entspannen kann.
Du kannst deinen HA nach Physiotherpie fragen, das könnte sehr hilfreich sein, es kann allerdings durchaus sein, daß das noch eine Weile dauert, bis es besser wird, mit HIlfe der Physio.
Wenn das auch nichts bringt solltest Du einen Orthopäden aufsuchen.
Wenn Du jetzt im Dez. noch gehen willst, dann brauchst Du entweder eine Überweisung vom HA oder Du mußt die 10€ nochmals bezahlen.
Ab Jan fällt die Praxisgebühr wieder weg.

----------


## Ninji

Liebe josie,  
vielen Dank für deine Antwort! Ich habe jetzt Sport gemacht, und eigentlich keine Verschlechterung beobachtet. Wenn ich Schmerzen bei bestimmten Bewegungen verspüre, versuche ich diese einfach nicht mehr beim Sport zu machen. Glaubst du ist es in Ordnung wenn ich Sport mache oder soll ich mich nur schonen bis die Schmerzen weg sind? Ich schmiere und wärme natürlich noch weiterhin jeden Tag.  
Liebe Grüße
Nina

----------


## josie

Hallo Nina!  

> Glaubst du ist es in Ordnung wenn ich Sport mache oder soll ich mich nur schonen bis die Schmerzen weg sind?

 Wenn die Beschwerden nicht mehr werden, dann spricht nichts dagegen.

----------

